
Ask HN: Hi, I'm a Dev, What's My Chance? - _ao789
http://andrewodendaal.com/im-a-dev-whats-my-chance/
======
angersock
It doesn't matter what we say...go find some customers and ask them.

 _They 're_ the ones that matter.

~~~
_ao789
Yes, that's correct. But I just thought it would be interesting to get a HN
overall opinion as many here have been in this similar type of situation.

